# How to play Swan Lake on piano?



## understudy

I would like to learn how to play the main theme from Tchaikovsky's "Swan Lake" (the one that is heard in Act I No 1). However, I cannot read sheet music so I would prefer a tablature (eg with letters) instead. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Krummhorn

I would think learning how to read sheet music would be a much easier task than transcribing the score into tablature. 

Learning to read music isn't that difficult.


----------



## tdc

I agree with krummhorn, it really is not difficult. I had played guitar for ten years by ear and tab, and finally around 5 years ago I learned how to read notes, and it was an incredibly quick process....especially if you already know the notes on your instrument well.


----------



## Polednice

If you still can't be bothered, there may well be videos on YouTube of people showing you visually how to play it - I know at least that my sister uses YouTube to learn the arpeggios that make up an Adele song, or whatever that female pop-star's name is


----------

